# Alloy Remains Dirty



## Pembroke_Boy (Aug 24, 2017)

Hi guys. After some advice if possible please. 

Second time cleaning a friend's car, full clean with BH Auto Wheel, and all wheels clean perfectly apart from one. As per picture. Only way I could clean it previously was several goes at it with IPA. 

Any ideas if it's something like a failing laqour (no obvious pealing) or stained with something?

Thanks.


----------



## MBRuss (Apr 29, 2011)

Can't see the pic...

Sent from my LYA-L09 using Tapatalk


----------



## dannnylee (Sep 28, 2018)

Pic isn't displaying ..,

Sent from my Mi MIX 2S using Tapatalk


----------



## detailR (Jul 23, 2016)

What brushes are you using?
Have you tried a wash mitt?


----------



## Pembroke_Boy (Aug 24, 2017)

Thanks guys. Not sure what I'm doing wrong, I can see the pic on the post?

I've tried brushes, clothes, etc. Would have thought the BH would shift it no worries?


----------



## Brian1612 (Apr 5, 2015)

Picture hasn't worked but could suggest something isn't right with the braking system on that single wheel.

Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


----------



## DLGWRX02 (Apr 6, 2010)

Does look like baked on brake dust. Do you know what or if any protection has been applied to the wheels?


----------



## Fairtony (Mar 12, 2018)

pic works fine for me.

so its just the one wheel, and from the picture it does look like its only 2/3rds of the wheel. did you do anything special to the 1/3rd that is cleaner.

does fallout remover still go purple?

have you tried any acid cleaners like wonder wheels?


----------



## Pembroke_Boy (Aug 24, 2017)

Thanks again all 

No ideas if it's had any protection or sealant, I doubt it though. 

Does look like baked on dirt/brake dust. 

Just can't figure out why that one wheel and why it's so difficult to clean for a second time?

Only tried BH then IPA. IPA does remove it but takes some serious rubbing to remove it.


----------



## SystemClenz (Oct 31, 2008)

If ipa is working but needs elbow grease I would suggest you use a citrus based cleaner, gently agitate, if this doesn’t work then go down the acid based route, try a small test area first and follow all instructions on the bottle.


----------



## Pembroke_Boy (Aug 24, 2017)

SystemClenz said:


> If ipa is working but needs elbow grease I would suggest you use a citrus based cleaner, gently agitate, if this doesn't work then go down the acid based route, try a small test area first and follow all instructions on the bottle.


Cheers. My primary confusion is not getting it clean but why it occurs in the first place. Why would one area of one wheel behave so differently? I'd rather not have to scrub it so harshly every time of there's something I can do to stop it in the first place.

I'll plan to get it as clean as possible then get something like Wowwows crystal to try and seal it and see how that behaves.


----------



## mx5mike (Oct 6, 2009)

The only thing I can think of as to why only a portion of the wheel is behaving that way; is that it may have seen a spot repair in that area and the brake dust is reacting to the paint making g it difficult to remove.


----------



## Pembroke_Boy (Aug 24, 2017)

mx5mike said:


> The only thing I can think of as to why only a portion of the wheel is behaving that way; is that it may have seen a spot repair in that area and the brake dust is reacting to the paint making g it difficult to remove.


Cheers buddy, that's a good shout.


----------



## Christian6984 (Dec 20, 2007)

if you have any close up pictures of the spokes that may help, at first i thought it looked greasy like oil or something had got on parts of the wheel with it not being consistent over the entire wheel. Have you tried a light polish see if that removes it?


----------



## percymon (Jun 27, 2007)

Does the contaminated area have a rough feel to it ? - it might possibly have had a partial refurb for kerb damage and the contaminated area has overspray adhered to it.

I had a similar dirty look on the inside of one alloy on approved used Audi - i ended up wet sanding the entire inside of the wheel to return back to the underlying original factory finish.


----------



## westerman (Oct 12, 2008)

Looking at the picture, there appears to be damage to the bumper, was the wheel damaged at that time? Is there an over heating problem on the wheel which would bake on brake dust.? Just thoughts 

Harry


----------



## Pembroke_Boy (Aug 24, 2017)

Cheers for more replies. 

Sorry, don’t have any more pics. Will take some more close ups if I can’t sort it on the next wash. 

It’s not at all oily, feels and looks just like road dirt/brake dust, but doesn’t shift with BH and a good scrub. 

Just weird.....


----------



## viperfire (Apr 10, 2007)

try Carpro Trix or if not original wonder wheels.


----------



## dave311 (Feb 25, 2012)

Try kkd devils juice great on very neglected wheels.


----------

